# Any Moschino Shoes owners out there?



## monniej (Mar 6, 2008)

i've been trying like heck to find out about the fit. i've never owned a pair and don't want to make a purchase and have my heart broken.

if you own a pair can you tell me your size and how they fit!

thanks bunches, monnie


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't own any I'm sorry.. hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to help you.. best of luck chicken!

can't you return them if they don't fit well?


----------



## monniej (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't own any I'm sorry.. hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to help you.. best of luck chicken!
can't you return them if they don't fit well?

thanks pinksugar! i probably could, but then i'd be sad! lol~also, they're a bit pricey. i really want to be sure before i spend the dough!


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 10, 2008)

Can't you try before you buy? It's shoes afterall.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 10, 2008)

I've heard they run a little small.


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AppleRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can't you try before you buy? It's shoes afterall. online purchase, so not possible, but i wish i could! lol~

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard they run a little small. i was afraid of that. when you wear my size the more info you get up front the better! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 17, 2008)

They do run a little small


----------



## monniej (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They do run a little small thanks kookie!


----------

